# "Split" Rocker Light Switch (??)



## Curmudgeon10 (Mar 2, 2013)

In my kitchen remodel, I need to incorporate three switch functions for various groups of lights.  All the wiring to do this is available at one three gang box.  For a number of reasons, it's impractical to add a fourth box.

Currently, the three gang box consists of (left to right) a single rocker light switch, then a dual 115VAC outlet pair, and an identical one next to it on the right.   My kitchen remodeler tells me that a "split switch" could go in the middle of this array (two rocker switches mounted sideways), replacing the AC outlets.  I would --- and need to --- retain the AC outlets on the outside of this position.

Does such an item exist?  I can't seem to find anything by searching on "split switch"...is there a different name?  Thanks.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 2, 2013)

I looked up "double switch" and found this image.  It will replace a duplex receptacle and give you two switches in the same space.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm answering my own post: I've found what I need.  It's called a "duplex" rocker light switch.  Now I need to find it in black.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Fireguy.


----------

